# Cebuano: Pero mao ra na?



## CebuanoStudent

Can someone please translate these two phrases to English? Thanks.

Pero mao ra na? 
xxxx


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

me thinks, 

*Pero mao ra na?*

*but, is that all?* 

not so sure about that because the phrase is a bit vague.


----------



## dana Haleana

CebuanoStudent said:


> Can someone please translate these two phrases to English? Thanks.
> 
> Pero mao ra na?
> xxxx


 _Pero mao ra na? >>>But, would that be all?_


----------

